# looking high flyers



## Pigeonpatient (Jun 30, 2011)

Good day every one. I am now looking for one pair of high flyer,Iranian are a plus, i stay in Hollywood fl,area 33024 willing to drive about 2 maybe lil more hours for the good price.if you know anyone down here, there info would be really nice.Locally not really looking to get them ship. thank you all for taking the time to read this. have a lovely day.


----------

